# Esky Mash Tun Question?



## Spiderpig (15/1/09)

Hi to all you AG Brewers,

I am starting this blog with a confirmation that I have never done an AG previously, but am wanting to make the move away from K&K/Partials. So, please go easy on me.... I will be arranging to catch up with Tony to grab a lesson in this art form of Home Brewing in the forseeable future.

I am wanting to put together my own Mashtun and had a few questions. I have all the piping etc, and obviously before I start putting this together need to get my tun to decide how to shape it etc so it fits. I am wanting to use an esky type arrangement, but am yet to go out and find something suitable. I am trying to be cheap I must say, so where should I start looking for one before I go in to Big W and buy a new one? I am yet to find anything cheap that has the tap hole, so I may need to hole saw one to make an outlet for my spout/tap. Has anyone done this previously, did it work or did you end up with leaks or other problems leading to a loss in temp for the mash? I would really love some advice on this. Even better if any of you Newcastle AG Boys/Girls have something suitable lying around you are prepared to part with, I would appreciate that? Of course I would compensate you, I am not that cheap...

I am looking forward to getting into this. I have been reading heaps from you guys on this process. I have also been reading up heaps from John Palmers book and will hopefully get a crash course from Tony at some stage.

Cheers,
Spiderpig


----------



## jonocarroll (15/1/09)

All depends on your definition of 'cheap' - do a search on this forum for 'esky +mash' and you'll find plenty of people asking the same questions. 

IMHO, I'd recommend finding an esky with an existing tap - I've heard of a lot of people having leak issues when they drill their own.

See you on the dark side.


----------



## Screwtop (15/1/09)

Spiderpig said:


> Hi to all you AG Brewers,
> 
> I am starting this blog with a confirmation that I have never done an AG previously, but am wanting to make the move away from K&K/Partials. So, please go easy on me.... I will be arranging to catch up with Tony to grab a lesson in this art form of Home Brewing in the forseeable future.
> 
> ...




Spidey, I know you said cheap - but. A 38L round Keep Cool cooler from BCF can be modified very easily, if you decide to step up to a larger or metal tun in the future the cooler can be returned to it's former use, or even used as a party keg arrangement. So good use and value at around $80.

Screwy


----------



## raven19 (15/1/09)

Welcome to the Forum SpiderPig.

I managed to use my old 50L rectangular esky to use as a mashtun.

Many others use the round ones, which can be bought at Hardware stores or Camping Stores, the latter often have sales and you may be able to pick up a ~50L one for under $100.

My rectangular esky fortunately has a removable plastic tap, resulting in me being able to simply add new s/s ball valve and fittings through the hole. Have done a water run with no issues.

Plenty of pictures in the gallery link above also, and plenty of posts in 'gear and equipment' in the forums section under 'mash tun conversion' or similar.

Best of luck and welcome to the dark side.

Cheers.


----------



## Spartan 117 (15/1/09)

Spiderpig said:


> Hi to all you AG Brewers,
> 
> I am starting this blog with a confirmation that I have never done an AG previously, but am wanting to make the move away from K&K/Partials. So, please go easy on me.... I will be arranging to catch up with Tony to grab a lesson in this art form of Home Brewing in the forseeable future.
> 
> ...



You can always try your local op-shop for an esky. I seen ones at the reject shop going pretty cheep now. I bought mine from Kmart wiht no outlet and drilled a hole in it and it works fine, got sume garden tubing and a stainless steel braid from bunnings and it works really well. I also used a wet area silicone gel for the area around my new outlet. 

Aaron


----------



## schooey (15/1/09)

Dude.. if you are going to go for a cooler style, go see MHB, he has them pre made with a FB and tap and the works. Save yourself the hassle and get something ready to rock and roll....


----------



## asis (15/1/09)

schooey said:


> Dude.. if you are going to go for a cooler style, go see MHB, he has them pre made with a FB and tap and the works. Save yourself the hassle and get something ready to rock and roll....



I got one of these from Mark just before Christmas. Used it for my 1st and 2nd ag brews and it works really well. Planning my 3rd for Saturday.


----------



## Josh (15/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> Spidey, I know you said cheap - but. A 38L round Keep Cool cooler from BCF can be modified very easily, if you decide to step up to a larger or metal tun in the future the cooler can be returned to it's former use, or even used as a party keg arrangement. So good use and value at around $80.
> 
> Screwy



I'm using this type of cooler without any modification whatsoever. So then I can go ahead and take it camping full of ice water, while enjoying the beers mashed in the same vessel.

Small piece of copper tube, 3 way fitting, some stainless braid and a couple of clamps does the trick.


----------



## Aaron (15/1/09)

This is how I built mine from a cooler.

http://beachbrewery.com/?p=79


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit (15/1/09)

Surface area young man, Surface area!

Esky?


----------



## cloudy (22/1/09)

schooey said:


> Dude.. if you are going to go for a cooler style, go see MHB, he has them pre made with a FB and tap and the works. Save yourself the hassle and get something ready to rock and roll....


yeh, how much? couldn't you just make your own?


----------



## gava (12/2/09)

What is the best size (lt) esky/cooler to get? I assume the round coolers are the best since they dont have annoying corners to get stuff stuck in? 
Im just sourcing the equipment to see if I can get "permissions" to purchase


----------



## Fents (12/2/09)

if i were you gava i'd go with a 55L willow esky as a minumum size. you can do single and double batch's in it no probs. rectangular eskys are fine as well as round coolers. some people say rectangualr ones are worse off when sparging as it channels but if your batch sparging it wont be a problem.

edit - bunnigs have the willow 55L's on special on a fair few occasions...


----------



## gava (12/2/09)

Fents said:


> if i were you gava i'd go with a 55L willow esky as a minumum size. you can do single and double batch's in it no probs. rectangular eskys are fine as well as round coolers. some people say rectangualr ones are worse off when sparging as it channels but if your batch sparging it wont be a problem.
> 
> edit - bunnigs have the willow 55L's on special on a fair few occasions...




Cheers Fents, I haven't done a All Grain yet but from what I have read it sounds like the way to go, so the 55L will keep me out of trouble from learning to the future? 

p.s. I hate going to bunnings I always leave with about 10 things that I REALLY NEED until i get home...


----------



## jeremy (12/2/09)

Just to offer another option to someone who wants to do AG on the cheap FROM someone who does AG on the cheap...

If you already have an esky >= 20L, just use that as your mash tun and build a seperate Lauter tun out of a 20L food grade bucket (you can source these buckets free by asking around at pubs and cafes, or go to Barnacle Bills and pay $5 for one).

Cutting a hole in one of these buckets can be done very easily, I used a stanley knife to cut mine! As a tap i used a cheap plastic adjustable tap with a thread on it (cant be any more than a couple bucks), and a piece of stainless mesh rolled into a tube and crimped at one end (another dollar or two). Obviously if you wanted to be a bit flasher you could use stainless braid, get a false bottom, build a manifold etc.

With this type of setup the disadvantage is that you need to transfer your mash from the esky to the bucket, but you would be surprised how quick and easy this is, just transfer the first few litres by dipping a jug into your mash, and when it gets a bit lower, just tip the rest in.

This way you can utilize your existing esky (if you have one), and not need to modify it in any way. Cutting the hole in the mayo bucket is a piece of piss, and if something goes wrong you can chuck it and get another. Oh, and if the missus doesnt like the idea of you filthing up the esky with your mash, assure her that it is now a piece of your brewing equipment and will thus be cleaner than it has ever been as just an esky...


----------



## gava (12/2/09)

jeremy said:


> Oh, and if the missus doesnt like the idea of you filthing up the esky with your mash, assure her that it is now a piece of your brewing equipment and will thus be cleaner than it has ever been as just an esky...



Oh you nailed it, do you know my missus?  I think I might go for a new esky I've been using my other one with sand in it to flattern some ground for my water tanks (yes its as dodgy as it sounds).. think I may have stuffed it.. Might have just get a half decent 55L looks like the way to go.. plus using one esky = less cleaning and thats gotta be a good thing.


----------



## HoppingMad (12/2/09)

38 Litre 'Frosty' Brand Eskies for sale at Rays Outdoors (They're the round ones). Just under $80 (regular price, not on special) so could be a fraction cheaper than BCF. Saw them in the Melbourne CBD Store Yesterday- Figure Rays is interstate too? Bright Orange ones they have and quite solid. Good for single batches. If you want to do larger batches you'd need a 55L rectangle one like Fents said.

Hopper.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (12/2/09)

I've got a 44L Willow

It does the trick 












Cheers


----------



## gava (12/2/09)

HoppingMad said:


> 38 Litre 'Frosty' Brand Eskies for sale at Rays Outdoors (They're the round ones). Just under $80 (regular price, not on special) so could be a fraction cheaper than BCF. Saw them in the Melbourne CBD Store Yesterday- Figure Rays is interstate too? Bright Orange ones they have and quite solid. Good for single batches. If you want to do larger batches you'd need a 55L rectangle one like Fents said.
> 
> Hopper.




Im only going to do single batches .. i have found a 36lt https://store.bcf.com.au/ProductDetails.aspx?PLU=114209 which is bright orange.. that do fine?


----------



## pmolou (12/2/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I've got a 44L Willow
> 
> It does the trick
> 
> ...



wow have u got the instructions for how to do this with the temp gauge and all or the site looks awsome


----------

